# Idea about building/making airbrush spray booth



## Rns1016

So yesterday I used my new airbrush system and kinda made my basement foggy with some air-spray and was a bit smelly. So I'm going to try to make a spray booth for my basement, any ideas guys? 

I'm thinking about making the booth out of wood, cutting a hole either thru the top or the back of the booth, getting a dryer vent tube and hooking that up to some type of exhaust fan in a window.


----------



## scottnkat

Rns1016 said:


> So yesterday I used my new airbrush system and kinda made my basement foggy with some air-spray and was a bit smelly. So I'm going to try to make a spray booth for my basement, any ideas guys?
> 
> I'm thinking about making the booth out of wood, cutting a hole either thru the top or the back of the booth, getting a dryer vent tube and hooking that up to some type of exhaust fan in a window.


That is a very popular way of making a spray booth. Regarding the fan, just be sure that it will be okay with the flammable fumes going through it. You certainly don't want a fire. But I have seen spray booths made for $25 including the fan, so it's not a bad deal. There's a few threads on this site about that same thing - check 'em out and you may get some tips


----------



## Rns1016

Thank you scott for the info...


----------



## Schwinnster

scottnkat said:


> That is a very popular way of making a spray booth. Regarding the fan, just be sure that it will be okay with the flammable fumes going through it. You certainly don't want a fire....


*Or an explosion.* Can't stress that enough. When I thought of making my own spray booth, I went looking, and reading a lot of info, as Scott has recommended. I saw quite a few places where guys had had explosions when the flammable paint fumes were ignited by a spark from the brushes in the vent fan motors. Wasn't worth the worry of, and possible catastrophe for me, so I spent about $325 for my Paasche spray booth.


----------



## superduty455

If you are going to make your own booth check out this link:

Paint Booth Design

It should answer a lot of questions as well as with the design.

Also check out the booths by Paasche and Pace, both very nice.
Chris


----------



## scottnkat

I have a Paasche spray booth - I can attest to how nice it is, for sure.


----------

